# Combat and Piston



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

On their rotation. It may be warm but it was still muddy outside. Combat got all sorts of dirty, and they destroyed the dinosaur....no wonder they're extinct.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

they look so great! looks like they had a good time making that dinosaur extinct!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

so Cute. Love that girl in the first pic. What a doll.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

dirty dogs are happy dogs. Great pics awesome dogs! Thanks for sharing combat is a little beast muscles everywhere.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww don't you love how they just tear up every damn toy you buy them ! I got jolly balls the type they give to horses and sadie popped one already  ... They look good behdlam!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good BBB!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww i love pistons face!!! she looks so feirce  and i love my little man combat he is just the cutest little guy with his white chest hair lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bat is looking nice, Christy. And that there Piston looks like a crazy bitch....Ha!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They're looking good! And boy I can't wait til Combat gets bigger.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He's almost 6months old. In 5 days! I don't think he is going to get a whole lot bigger!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

The gang looks great Bedlam. I like that old man Bomber...he's great. Combat is looking nice and shiny as always


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

all your dogs look awsome!


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

they both look great, combat is looking awesome


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Man I just love Piston, she is one gorgeous gal. I really really love her crop and man Combat is looking great also.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lookin real good, i have alwayz liked Combat alot.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great pics. They look like my 3 after it rains here.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm lovin' em, lol. Thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They look really good, Combat looks alot like his sister Remi!!


----------

